

Remember InviteShare?  Sold for $25,000! - mdolon
http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/auction/10358?

======
edgeztv
If I was a potential buyer I'd see someone selling a site just 4 days after
launch as a big red flag. Was the developer's confidence in it's potential so
low that they chose to take a sum equivalent to 4 months' salaray (assuming
they're not 16) rather than ride the wave?

On the other hand, maybe they're on to something - repeatedly build sites with
cool design, get a mention on Tech Crunch, and flip.

~~~
mynameishere
_cool design_

I beg to differ.

~~~
SwellJoe
Well, if you don't think much of their design, you could try it with a cool
design, and see if you can double their take. ;-)

------
aaroneous
While I think InviteShare provides a useful service and could gather a
community, I think it would be difficult for someone to easily make a full-
time business out of it on its own.

$25,000 for what likely could have been a handful of days work is an excellent
payout, and possibly a great way to fund their next startup ;]

~~~
benhoyt
Unless I'm badly mistaken, that site's much more than just a handful of days
work.

~~~
willarson
"Could be done in a handful of days" is the stock response to web applications
these days. On one hand its mostly true (its easy to get the majority of
functionality working), but its also a bit of bravado: raw functionality and a
polished product are not really equivalent.

~~~
edgeztv
Well said. I was just pondering this the other day - how did did I manage to
get really cool/hard coding projects (AI, systems, etc.) done in school in
just under a week while it takes many months to get a decent web application
built. I realized that it's because the things you build in school are
prototypes that deal with very specific use cases, while web apps require you
take care of lots and lots of details so that ordinary people could use them.

Please don't reply saying "maybe you should consider Ruby on Rails" because
that's not the point of my comment :)

------
staunch
I'm interested in who bought it. Was it an SEO/domainer/spammer guy?

~~~
aaroneous
That's an excellent question. I was also just wondering who the new owner was
since it's listed as 'Private' on the auction site.

~~~
paulgb
That is actually pretty common for the sitepoint marketplace, so it is not
necessarily an indication that the buyer is blackhat/spammy.

------
hello_moto
Come to think, this "scenario" seems like a good idea rather than going
through YCombinator.

Think about it. Find something easy to implement (shouldn't be more than 1.5
months effort) and target it to TechCrunch audience. Flip the site for $25k -
$30k and embark to your ultimate goal.

Now you don't have to share 6% - 10% of your company to YCombinator (or other
similar companies)

~~~
SwellJoe
We had $16,000 in the bank when we accepted YC funding and were already
selling product.

Nonetheless, it was 5% of equity well-spent. I couldn't hire pg, tlb, or
Jessica for any amount of money. But when I let them give me $15k, they became
part-time employees for three months. Pretty cool deal, I think. But, hey, if
you already know where you're going and how to get there...and you just need a
few thousand dollars to do it, skip YC. It's not right for you.

~~~
sbraford
Having a bit of reserves in the bank before applying / getting into YC seems
like it'd be a major help.

Although it appears that many YC startups haven't had any trouble getting
angel funding after their initial funding runs out. Just traditionally it can
take many months to raise funding (while being distracted from making the
product better), no?

